# bellies



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought i was the ony one, until today

I have long known that that the sexiest part of a woman is the beautiful soft fleshy belly, but did not think for a minute that there might be a woman who found a big belly on a man positive at all, let alone sexy.

but today my search for beautiful bellies led me to this forum and I find that there are women here who find bellies sexy too.

I came down to earth when i read a thread saying that women who like bellies are a rarity, and the chances of finding one within a hundred miles of the real world are next to nothing. Ok well it was a nice thought for a short while

How nice it would have been to be the object of attention for a change. I wish i had the nerve to post a picture of my big belly but i guess i don't but i'd be happy to send it to anyone who asked.

I'd love to hear from ffas, just to know whether you are really out there.
I'd also be happy to hear from bhms as to whether they have found that there really are ffas out there.

Anyway i've found this forum now and i'll be checking out every thread
So i just wanted to say hi


----------



## ShyBHM (Oct 10, 2006)

yes bellies are very sexy


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2006)

Go look at the belly library thread....if that many people can show their bellies, why can't you? Afraid of the compliments? *teasing*

I'd post it on this thread and in the belly library thread if I were you--the belly library thread for posterity, and this thread for immediate response.

Oh, and you can tell us the history of you and your belly, and I assure you that you'll have eager readers. See, the people on this board are a mix of women who like fat guys (and who like to see them and hear about them), big guys (who like to hear what other big guys have gone through), guys who like to be/want to be fat (and like to hear about other big guys and may like see inspirational pictures) and odds and ends from the Dimensions community who are sympathetic (and may enjoy any of the above, and if they aren't into it they simply will skip it).

So I think it is a no lose sort of thing.

-Ed


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 10, 2006)

I am an FFA.  Always appreciated fat, but in the last... hmmm, 4, 5 years I've really dug into it. I don't try to analyze it, I just know that skinny/buff guys do barely anything for me anymore when it comes to looks. Perfect weight ----> 315 lbs, GIVE :smitten: or _take_  

Big women catch my attention, too - mostly bigger than me, and I am not a small girl (180-190 yoyo). Girls of all sizes make my head turn to examine their bellies/thighs/hips. I am straight so it's not because I wanna get them in bed... I just like to look. It's like research. Yet, I am not an active gainer. I just go with the flow, enjoy my food, at more physical times lose a couple pounds, and life goes on.


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to every one who has responded so far, the results of the poll are very interesting and a complete surprise to me.

Yes I really will have to post a pic, I'll get onto taking one tomorrow. Yes I have seen the belly library, it was my entry point to this forum, my search for big bellies for me to admire led me here. Looking at the pics of the ladies bellies was like being in paradise, and (although it's strange for me to say this) I was even finding the guys bellies sexy too. I don't think i'll read much into that except to say that maybe for me all bellies are sexy, but especially the female ones. It's interesting that Blondeegridd has experienced that too

I know i'm being very analytical about this but don't worry once i've got over the intial shock, surprise and excitement, i will just sit back and enjoy it.

The history of my belly?, well it was big even as i was growing up and i was very concious of my weight effecting girls view of me. Then i became quite succesful and in the public eye in my home town. As i became confident, I found that it wasn't a problem in attracting women, but i always thought that it was despite my weight, never because of it. Later when my success went away, so did my confidence and the ladies.

I realised that the girls who were attracting me were all large, never skinny, and this was a chemical thing that happened. While they also seemed more forgiving of my weight, that was never a reason for me being attracted to a woman.

When making love to a large lady I would pay great attention to the fleshier areas of my partners. I just loved the feeling of flesh around my face, hands and lips. The reason that i mentioned this is that i later found that my own flesh had a similar effect on me. Has anyone else been turned on by their own fat.

I've always fought the feelings that i must be strange to be attracted to large women, when i got the messages from the media, I knew i had the right to be attracted to whoever did it for me, but it was harder to deal with feeling weird about finding my own flesh erotic.

he he i just got the calculator out to convert 315lbs into stones (I'm in the uk, and weigh exactly 22 and a half stone) and I'm exactly your perfect weight. I feel good about that.

Anyway thanks again for the responses and i hope to get a lot more and maybe chat to some of you soon.


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi edx, i just wanted to comment on the quote in your signature


> Size and beauty are about as related as algebra and poetry.



I would never want to question your opinion for you and whatever works for you is great, but I just wanted to say that for me, as a beholder. the statement is not true at all. For me as a beholder beauty and size are closely linked, as i find large women to be beautiful.

I don't like the idea that size is not important, to me it is very important. And to bring this post back on topic, I have met many women who say looks are not important, or the weight is not a problem. I have yet to meet in person a woman who like me would say that fat is positively attractive, that fat is beautiful. That's why i was surprised that this forum existed and was overjoyed to see that blondeegrldd stated her preference in the way that she did. 

Besides I wondered if somebody had actually written any poems about algebra, would it change the truth about your statement. 

not attacking you just stating how it is for me


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 11, 2006)

yorkshirebhm said:


> I have yet to meet in person a woman who like me would say that fat is positively attractive, that fat is beautiful. That's why i was surprised that this forum existed



*
I feel you...I was shocked to find STRAIGHT MEN that were into being fed and gaining....I thought i was a freak always..cause years ago HUGE BELLIES hanging out always caught my eye at biker rallys etc....was so infatuated with men that had no regard for letting their belllies hang low..and exposing them with just a vest on :smitten: as for women..i am attracted to them..but i just like average to a little chubby women, is a turn on..a very small belly..a little roundness... i like the femininity..for men..i love to feel smaller..and be 1/2 or less...thats erotic to this FFA :kiss2: muahhhhhhhh*


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 11, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I feel you...I was shocked to find STRAIGHT MEN that were into being fed and gaining....I thought i was a freak always..cause years ago HUGE BELLIES hanging out always caught my eye at biker rallys etc....was so infatuated with men that had no regard for letting their belllies hang low..and exposing them with just a vest on :smitten: as for women..i am attracted to them..but i just like average to a little chubby women, is a turn on..a very small belly..a little roundness... i like the femininity..for men..i love to feel smaller..and be 1/2 or less...thats erotic to this FFA :kiss2: muahhhhhhhh*



wow what a beautiful response both have you ladies have written beautiful accounts of your preferences and it just means so much. Thanks

I do wonder if there are women here in yorkshire who are hiding this and 
maybe there's a larger lady who'd positively appreciate a larger man, but neither of us will never know about each.
 
still thanks for the posts it's great that this board exists


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2006)

yorkshirebhm said:


> I would never want to question your opinion for you and whatever works for you is great, but I just wanted to say that for me, as a beholder. the statement is not true at all. For me as a beholder beauty and size are closely linked, as i find large women to be beautiful.
> 
> ..........
> Besides I wondered if somebody had actually written any poems about algebra, would it change the truth about your statement.



Hi again 


Just two things to say. From my point of view beauty exists over a very broad range of sizes, I just happen to be attracted to some of those sizes more than others. 

The second point is pretty important too: I didn't say that size and beauty are totally unrelated, just that they are about as related as algebra and poetry. I'd say there are definate relationships between algebra and poetry. For example they are both generally written in fixed line structures, they both have internal structure to each line, they both tend to have some sort of relationship from one line to the next, they can both be used to describe real world things or actions in ways that prose alone would not capture. Yet the differences between them are vast. 

In sum, yes, I think beauty has some relation to size, but I think it is somewhat hazy and in the background, rather than a more linear type affair. For example, extreme weights at either end are often associated with poor health or functioning, and in turn those will affect beauty, but just getting bigger or smaller doesn't.

And no, I don't expect anyone else to agree--I just hope that it makes people stop and think occasionally, so thank you for commenting on it 

I'll be lazy and respond to another one of your posts in this post of mine. I'm very similar to you and quite a few other people around Dimensions in that I'm pretty much an omni-FA. That is, I like fat on anyone. It is sexy on women, I like how it looks on guys, and I love the look and feel on me (at least most of the time).

-Ed


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanx edx for replying

hope we're not falling out

My use of the word beholder was intended to imply that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that for me size and beauty are very closely linked, not hazy and in the background.

If for you there is a link between alegebra and poetry then I'm confused about the reason for making the statement, but i'll fight for the right for you to believe and say it

What I would challenge and at no point did you say this, I was just wanting to say that I believe that the "beauty is skin deep" idea, and "what is inside is real beauty" ideas are given no creedence whatsoever. Stay with me on this

While being a beautiful person on the inside is very important, even more important in truth, but it is not Beauty in that sense. Beauty then is skin deep but it is in the eye of the beholder. For me a very large woman is very beautiful and there are at least three women who have replied to my post who have expressed that large men are beautiful too. So for these beholders size and beauty very much linked.

It's funny that i always believed this but thought that that meant that I must not be beautiful, but hey the fact that this forum exists means that I am,

Well we are.

wow I jusst love that, omni-fa
did you just coin that phrase or is it an accepted phrases in these boards.
I'm gonna use it anyway 
I'm an omni -fa
thanks for your input  



hope we are still on the same wavelength

cheers


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2006)

I have no problem disagreeing with you--you do it so politely you should be an honorary Canadian ;-)

For me a tree, or a horse, or a sunset can be beautiful. So can a gymnast, a figure skater, a 90 year old grandmother. None of the above would be sexually attractive to me. If that gymnast quit competition, and while remaining active and healthy doubled her weight, I would probably still consider her beautiful, but now also be apt to find her sexy. On the other hand, there could be another woman of the same weight and height that just isn't beautiful to me, and it would probably not matter much if she gained or lost weight, she may never be beautiful to me. (for the record, I find far more people beautiful than not). 

Anyway, I once used the phrase in chat or in a post on the board, and someone suggested it would make a great sig line, so I used it. It is more of a general opinion than a deeply thought out philosophy, so I probably can't defend it much more deeply.

Thank you for the belly appreciation  I'm happy to take compliments where I can get 'em!

Omni-FA is a phrase I came up with. In a discussion some years ago, maybe on here or maybe on a yahoo group I used to run, we got into a discussion about types of FA. I came up with the terms hetero-FA (finds fat interesting on the opposite gender), homo-FA (finds fat interesting on the same gender), auto-FA (finds fat interesting on oneself), and omni-FA (finds fat interesting on everyone!). To be clear, hetero and homo-FA-ness have nothing to do with hetero and homo sexuality. I can't say that they've ever caught on much, but then again I never worked too hard at persuading people to use them. For the record the three most common profiles of FAism that I've seen are: hetero only, auto+homo, and omni. Of course as with any categorization system there are many cases that don't fit into it neatly, and it doesn't catch all the shades of grey. But it is at least one step more refined than "FA or not?"

By the way, if you don't mind saying, for what were you locally famous? shades of grey. But it is at least one step more refined than "FA or not?"

By the way, if you don't mind saying, for what were you locally famous?


----------



## Kiki (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, where's this picture you promised us?  
Welcome to the boards, by the way.
I'm an FFA and after visiting this place for a while I know that we're not rare at all, it's just it's hard for you guys to pick up on our lustings.
I've been into bellies since as long as I can remember. I remember seeing the early morning news once (I must have been 11) and they showed something going on in the house of commons and there was a quick glimpse of this *massive *MP in a double breasted suit (which really emphasised his enormous belly) who just took my breath away. I knew that they repeated the news every hour so I stuck around so I could see it again and record it. (I still have the tape!).
Like you, my quest for bellies led me here and finally I realised that fancying fat guys wasn't weird at all. 
I never look twice at skinny guys and for me, flesh is attractive on both sexes. 
The more I hang around this place, the more normal I feel.


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Kiki - 

I wonder if the MP was cyril smith, he was very very big, but that was when i was young, don't know if we are the same age or not.

I love the idea that you reacted like that

wow

Isn't it fantastic to know what you want and get you you want

I didn't have chance to do a pic today, looking for the camera lol

but I'm no longer shy about showing my belly 

Thanks for your input


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 11, 2006)

here's a pic of cyril smith MP for Rochdale 1972-1992









I wonder if this is the guy

Noo everyone else it's not me

ybhm


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 11, 2006)

yorkshirebhm said:


> Hi edx, i just wanted to comment on the quote in your signature
> 
> 
> I would never want to question your opinion for you and whatever works for you is great, but I just wanted to say that for me, as a beholder. the statement is not true at all. For me as a beholder beauty and size are closely linked, as i find large women to be beautiful.
> ...



For the record, there are people who've written poetry about algebra  

_Sitting in Algebra class
Failing a test,
Writing this poem
'Cause it's what I know best._
- Me


I know this has already been "talked through" between YBHM and EDX but I wanna give my couple cents worth. First off, both of you make great points. AMEN to anyone who realizes how important attraction/finding beauty with size is in a relationship with a person. No, physical attraction should not make up an entire relationship, but it's an important part of it. I don't believe there is anything superficial about it. If you have serious issues with someone's weight in the beginning of a relationship, it sucks for everyone involved


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 12, 2006)

I found the camera so here goes with 3 pics

ok i think that's how to do it

and of course it would be nice to know if anyone actually likes them 

View attachment belly1.JPG


View attachment belly2.JPG


View attachment belly3.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 12, 2006)

yorkshirebhm said:


> I found the camera so here goes with 3 pics
> 
> ok i think that's how to do it
> 
> and of course it would be nice to know if anyone actually likes them


*
LOOKS LIKE PERFECTION........nice work..thanks for sharing...how about the full picture...us FFA love the FULL BODY SHOTS or head / face shots ....MUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Angel*


----------



## yorkshirebhm (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks angel, what a first response to my pic

I can't deal with the idea of posting a face pic just because i'm worried about being recognised locally, 

If anyone would like to see my face pic, send me a private message and i'll send you a face pic, head pic whatever you want, and explain why I don't want to be recognised

hope you understand


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2006)

yorkshirebhm said:


> here's a pic of cyril smith MP for Rochdale 1972-1992
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it wasn't him. My guy was early forties (at the time which was about 1994/1995) with dark hair. I've never found out who he was but I'd love to know. Understandably, I was glued to the news every morning for the next year just in case, but he never cropped up again  At least I have my (well worn) tape! 

Great pictures, especially the first one. Perfect belly! Like Angel, I'm always happy to see more than just the belly but if you don't wanna show your face, that's fine. At least you shared _something._


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 12, 2006)

You look GREAT!!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh WOW! I love big sensual hairy bellies


----------

